# First Slingshot Design



## stretchee (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey guys,

I want to make my first slingshot and have come up with a frame design (below).

What do you think about the frame? Anything I could improve on?

The 'notches' around the frame's forks are for tying the bands in place - using the 'over the top' method.

Just something simple to start off with. Thanks.

- *stretchee*

*







*


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum! Looks like a good future slingshot. What material will you be making this out of?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! Looks like a good basic fork. I would suggest cutting notches closer to the top of fork and not tapering the top of the forks. I quit cutting notches over a year ago. There are lots of designs in the Templates Forum. You might want to look at some of them for ideas.

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/27-templates-support-topics/


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome from Adelaide!
A functional slingshot does not have to be fancy by any means, and that is a good basic design.. As Henry above mentioned, placing your tie grooves higher or closer to the fork tips can help prevent the bands returning downward resulting in nasty hand slaps! I usually place my tie grooves about 5mm from the fork tips.
Looking forward to the finished piece!
Cheers, Ben


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

looks like a solid sturdy design,welcome to the forum


----------



## stretchee (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys.

@Btoon84 - I'm looking at hardwood. What do you think?

I'll be placing my grooves higher now, I don't fancy my hand slapped. 

- stretchee


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks good. Welcome to a great forum!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

With placing the grooves higher it is a good design and your own one, have fun stretchee and welcome to the forum :wave:


----------



## amm1266 (Mar 27, 2013)

Welcome


----------

